# Honda Harmony 1011



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the Honda Harmony 1011 riding mower? The mower cranks over great but will only start as you turn the key from start to on. I am not sure if these mowers used a Ballast Resistor like auto's, but can't seem to find one. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------

